# Sound off! Who's on HGH?



## cranium85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Ok fellas everyone who's in HGH sound off.

Tell us what brand, dosage and any other info about your growth protocol.

I'll be first. Rips, 2 iu a day. 5 on 2 off. Been on for around a month now. First run with hgh ever.


----------



## amore169 (Aug 25, 2012)

Been on it for at least 3 months, I do 6 days on 1 off, my wife does the same. I go from 4 to 6 iu's daily depending on how I can handle the sides, my wife does from 2 to 3 iu's daily (but I'm suspecting she's using more cause we are running out of HGH way sooner than expected) Also using Rips.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 25, 2012)

Will start tomorrow (aug 25th) Rips 2 ius 5 on 2 off, for as long as I can afford it


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Aug 25, 2012)

Eli's 5iu's a day. Between 5 and 7 days on then 2days off and repeat. Started on uncle z's for 2 months now on wk 3 of eli's.


----------



## DF (Aug 25, 2012)

Been on Rips for about 3  months 2iu 5-2.  I plan on giving them a go for a full year and may bump the dose up on my next cycle.


----------



## JOMO (Aug 25, 2012)

Been on stallone (rips) for about 6 weeks now. Running 2iu's 5 on 2 off. Going to be bumping up to 4ius's when on cycle in the next few weeks. 

I have been switching injecting sub q and my left delt EOD, seeing if 2ius will benefit my shoulder. Now I am at about 3 weeks into the shoulder and I will say, the everyday pain/aching I had is basically non-existant.  This stuff is amazing.


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Aug 25, 2012)

I am not running gh at the moment. I have run in past. but looking for some human grade and will run again.


----------



## dsa8864667 (Aug 25, 2012)

Im on 4iu rips 10day's so far ed in morning.


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks- 4iu split two in the am and two in the pm - switching to the Rips I just got as soon as these Thanktropins are gone (in about a month)

The wife is on Thanks also - 2iu per day 1 in the am and one in the pm.

We are on every day, 7 days a week, 365 days a year. 
We do not do the 5/2 cycling.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 25, 2012)

Ran 3 IUs 5 on / 2 off for six months roughly two years ago. Good results. Presently apprehensive to run again due to all the fake HGH which has flooded the market over the past year.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 25, 2012)

4iu rips. 5 on 2 off 3rd month now. Loving it.


----------



## robot lord (Aug 25, 2012)

Just about 2 n half weeks in on rips at 4-5 iu 7 days. Wifey using 1 iu 7days. Both going to switch to 5 on 2 off at some point. Wifey (34) already seeing amazing facial skin benefits. I (40)am noticing abdominal fat loss but feel it would be more dramatic if I wasn't on cycle and holding some water. 750 cyp, 600 mast and gonna finish up with var. Finishing cycle near christmas and back to trt. So by then just about 5 months on rips. Can't wait to see what I look like when the fat man comes down the chimney!!!! Almost forgot, pin upon waking and in the gym within an hour or so for some fasted cardio. May experiment with PM pins prior to bed.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 25, 2012)

Just started 2iu/day, 5 days a week. Started rips on Tuesday.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 25, 2012)

Rips are so strong I have got up to 4iu day 5 on 2 off but have had to keep lowering the dosage.

I am starting to believe 2iu day on these Rips is all I need!


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 25, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Rips are so strong I have got up to 4iu day 5 on 2 off but have had to keep lowering the dosage.
> 
> I am starting to believe 2iu day on these Rips is all I need!



That's good news and it makes me want to put my Thanks up and rip in to my Rips! Might start at 3iu on those and see what's what!


----------



## JAXNY (Oct 31, 2012)

first time been on about 5 months now, or maybe I haven't. started with some IP yellow tops which now Ive been hearing mixed opinions on. first batch was awesome! leaned me out quick. did 1 IU in the am and 1 IU before bed. second kit came with dark yellow/orange tops, didn't get the same results barley anything. then got some hygetropin, batch # and exp date was reprinted on the box which I thought was suspicious. I think they were expired. some of the viles mixed quickly and well, seemed to see results again but some viles took 5 min or so to mix and didn't fully dissolve.
 any one else experience this? finally found some Rips just waiting for them to arrive.


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah bro, stay away from ip anything. Rips r the way to go. Tried and tested. U will see such a major change once u switch to rips


----------



## Tim (Nov 2, 2012)

I am hitting 3iu 7/7. I don't understand the 5/2off. Where does this regiment come from?  I suspect that if it is about allowing one's system to start producing it biologically, but how much gh is a 50yr old man making anyway.  I plan on being on test and hgh for life


----------



## Tim (Nov 2, 2012)

Btw. I have used omnitrop, rips, Kigtropin and now I am on blue top Chinese generic.  Mainly because of price.  I still haven't found a quality product at an affordable price


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 3, 2012)

JAXNY said:


> first time been on about 5 months now, or maybe I haven't. started with some IP yellow tops which now Ive been hearing mixed opinions on. first batch was awesome! leaned me out quick. did 1 IU in the am and 1 IU before bed. second kit came with dark yellow/orange tops, didn't get the same results barley anything. then got some hygetropin, batch # and exp date was reprinted on the box which I thought was suspicious. I think they were expired. some of the viles mixed quickly and well, seemed to see results again but some viles took 5 min or so to mix and didn't fully dissolve.
> any one else experience this? finally found some Rips just waiting for them to arrive.





my hyges are the same thing... all info printed on box.


----------



## Tim (Nov 3, 2012)

A good product and god price for hgh is tough to find. The omnitrop and rips worked well the Kigtropin marginal and I will share my experience on the blue top generics but I am not super optimistic


----------



## JAXNY (Nov 9, 2012)

yea thats what ive been hearing about Ip.sometimes they are good and sometimes not. not only dont i want to waste my money but i dont want to waste my time either. thanks for the info


----------



## JAXNY (Nov 9, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> my hyges are the same thing... all info printed on box.



Did yours mix ok? Some of mine did but a lot of the Giles didn't. Took about 5 min as a big clump of powder just floated around like a rock


----------



## JAXNY (Nov 9, 2012)

That's vials


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm telling u guys...stay the fuck away from IP anything. There are much better open sources out their and a hell of a lot better private ones.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 12, 2012)

JAXNY said:


> Did yours mix ok? Some of mine did but a lot of the Giles didn't. Took about 5 min as a big clump of powder just floated around like a rock



well im only 3 vials into the 1st kit.  but i do swirl it around in the bottom for a few min once i put in the BAC

ive had peptides where it doesnt mix and shit will be floating around in the vial....  in the past ive just tossed those.  IDK what i do if a vial of GH did that.... dont want to waste it.


----------



## JAXNY (Nov 12, 2012)

i still used mine, i think it was ok. I just wont buy those ones again if it happens on another batch


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 14, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> well im only 3 vials into the 1st kit.  but i do swirl it around in the bottom for a few min once i put in the BAC
> 
> ive had peptides where it doesnt mix and shit will be floating around in the vial....  in the past ive just tossed those.  IDK what i do if a vial of GH did that.... dont want to waste it.



sometimes when i recon my rips(or any peptide for that matter) all the powder will not desolve right away. i will roll it in between my fingers for a bit and if there are still a few cumps...i throw it right in the fridge and those clumps disappear within two minutes. I have never had any problems where the powder did not disolve all the way after reconing. Like i said sometimes i throw it back in the fridge for a few minutes....but it always disolves. I would think something is def wrong if u cant get all the powder to desolve within five minutes of reconning it


----------



## csully8080 (Nov 15, 2012)

Well i will be starting tonight.......first time running gh


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 18, 2012)

csully8080 said:


> Well i will be starting tonight.......first time running gh




Sully you should start a log in the journals section. Give other brothers good insight into how HGH or Rips in particular are helping you with your recovery. I would really like to follow a log like that. And just have updates on how your doing with it in general.


----------



## ChickenNbeef (Nov 19, 2012)

Just received my first batch of riptropin... 

Will be starting very soon at 2iu and will be working up to 5iu 7days a week

Never ran gh and a little younger then most that use I'm sure.

Should I still expect same effects


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 24, 2012)

I would do one iu for three days , then 1.5 for three...then bump it up to 2  remember these are twice as good as US pharmaceutical grade  , well just about twice as good


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 24, 2012)

I think 5 is just unnecessary ... but that's just my opinion


----------



## Curiosity (Nov 24, 2012)

Work your way up to 5 or the sides will be bad, you'll be tired and bloated and your hands and feet will hurt. I've been doing 5 lately post workout on workout days, and 3 in the morning on non workout days. Its good to switch up your dosage schedule, not just do the same amount every day 7 days a week.


----------



## hijacked (Nov 25, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Thanks- 4iu split two in the am and two in the pm - switching to the Rips I just got as soon as these Thanktropins are gone (in about a month)
> 
> The wife is on Thanks also - 2iu per day 1 in the am and one in the pm.
> 
> ...



I didnt think you could get thanks anymore. Do you have old stock? Or is someone carrying them again?


----------



## csully8080 (Nov 25, 2012)

been doing 2iu of rips for two weeks now....


----------



## Yaya (Nov 25, 2012)

csully8080 said:


> been doing 2iu of rips for two weeks now....




Have you noticed anything yet?


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 25, 2012)

csully8080 said:


> been doing 2iu of rips for two weeks now....




How's it working out for u bro? Sleep improving? Side effects? 

Hope it helps with your injury , I'm sure you will fall in love with the rips along with half the other bros on the site.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 25, 2012)

im on hyges.... 4.5wks now.. tired as fuck.

2-3IU 6on 1 off


----------



## BigFella (Nov 26, 2012)

My first batch arrived today. Let me get back to you on that . . .


----------



## csully8080 (Nov 26, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> How's it working out for u bro? Sleep improving? Side effects?
> 
> Hope it helps with your injury , I'm sure you will fall in love with the rips along with half the other bros on the site.



So the first week did not feel much,  second week cts kicked in and cant stay up past 8 lol... 
going to switch to 5 on 2 off hoping that helps out with the cts.


----------



## gardham67 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi this is my first post so I thought I would update you with my experience to date. Ive been taking Serostim for around 5 months now. Started on 4iu and had the usual side including CTS and very tired in the afternoons. In the first two months the fat around my waist dropped off me. Ive trained all my life but have never gotten this lean. My skin improved massively and the lines on my face have now started to fade. In the past 2 months Ive reduced to 2.6iu a day and from yesterday Ive further reduced this to 2iu. Around 3 months ago I started taking 100mg of T4 which has helped with reducing the tiredness. Around the same time I started a course of Test Cyp 200mg a week and have had great results. Im now reducing this to 100mg a week to see what that does. Overall Im impressed with the GH and will look to stay on for at least a year. Im just reading Grow Young with HGH which is an interesting read. Will keep you posted with my progress.


----------



## Rip (Dec 4, 2012)

I would like to try it. 
I don't know where to get it, other than those longevity clinics who cater to wealthy clients.


----------



## DJ21 (Dec 4, 2012)

Have a rip, gonna get on it soon. Gotta research more on some basic questions though.


----------



## cranium85 (Dec 4, 2012)

gardham67 said:


> Hi this is my first post so I thought I would update you with my experience to date. Ive been taking Serostim



I heard good things about this brand. Haunt tried it yet...been sticking with rips.


----------



## cranium85 (Dec 4, 2012)

DJ21 said:


> Have a rip, gonna get on it soon. Gotta research more on some basic questions though.



Fuck that....just start pinning that Shit my dude.


----------



## gardham67 (Dec 4, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> I heard good things about this brand. Haunt tried it yet...been sticking with rips.



I was told this was pharma grade and good quality and cant knock that at the moment. Will see if I still get the fat burning from just 2iu a day.


----------



## Hood_Rat (Dec 19, 2012)

cranium give us an update youve been on it for 4 months now?


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 26, 2012)

Ill give you an update on it. Like Cranium 
Said. "Just start pinning that shit"!! 
Rips are strong man. Just plain out F**ckin 
Strong. I've had to ease of on my dosage
Some. I'm getting great results at almost
Half the dosage of some other brands
I've tried. You'll be happy bro. If you can 
Get them.


----------



## bah1a (Dec 29, 2012)

I've been on for 8mths. Started with the blue tops then switched to Rips.  I mix up the dosage: I'll do 3.5 ius one day, then 2 another, etc.  5 days on, 2 off.  Truthfully, I question whether or not I notice any difference.


----------

